# Ratschläge für eine automatisierte Installation benötigt



## internet (17. Feb 2011)

Guten Tag Community,
ich suche nach einer Lösung für eine automatisierten Installation eines Programmes:

-	Eine virtuelle Maschine, bei der die Installation eines Programmes automatisch abläuft.
-	Die Eingaben bei der Installation (Name, Organisation usw.) sollen automatisiert werden
-	Die VM soll auch wieder automatisiert gelöscht / zurückgesetzt werden.

Wie ist das realisierbar ?
Welche Programme / Tools etc. sind notwendig ? Hudson?
Ich bin für jeden Ratschlag dankbar.
Grüße


----------



## Wildcard (17. Feb 2011)

Etwas mehr Info wirst du angeben müssen. Welche Betriebssysteme willst du unterstützen, welche Programme willst du installieren,... wenn es kein großes Geheimnis ist wäre der Use-Case enorm nützlich um den Kontext und die Anforderungen an die Sache zu verstehen.
Was das nun mit Hudson zu tun haben soll erschließt sich mir leider gar nicht.


----------



## internet (17. Feb 2011)

Hallo,
das ganze soll auf einem Server Betriebssystem laufen: Windows Server 2008 R2.
Programme: Unterschiedliche... Es geht nur um die Methotik..... Sollte ja eigentlich nicht großartige Unterschiede geben

=> Setup wird gestartet
=> Man gibt zuvor in einer INI - Datei (oder etwas ähnliches) die Parameter ein wie: 
     - Dateipfad, Name, Lizenz, Organisation, Kann auswählen, ob es sich um eine Vollständige Installation oder eine engeschränkte Version handelt...

Die Frage ist nun erst mal mit was für einem Tool ist so etwas realisierbar?
Hat jemand Ideen?


----------



## Wildcard (17. Feb 2011)

Manche Programme bieten sogenannte unattended Installationen, aber nicht alle.
Für Programme die eine solche Installation bereitstellen kannst du das natürlich tun, allerdings musst du dich dafür mit jedem Programm individuell beschäftigen.
Wenn es kein unattended Setup gibt bleibt der Weg über Makro Tools wie zum Beispiel Autoit, oder dergleichen da du ja anscheinend von Windows Systemen sprichst.
Auch hier musst das allerdings für jedes Programm individuell skripten.
Besser wäre es sicherlich die Remote Administrationsfunktionalitäten deines Betriebssystems zu verwenden. Welche das sind unterscheidet sich natürlich stark vom OS das in deinen VMs laufen soll.
Mit Linux ist das dank Paketverwaltung und SSH alles kein problemlos machbar, bei Windows hängt es wohl vom Einzelfall ab


----------

